# Some new plants from Popow



## JeanLux (Aug 11, 2012)

I spent last we in Germany (Lübeck, Hamburg) and did a détour to Wolfsburg to visit Popow's nursery! I will show some more pics of his plants in a separate thread, but here a few pics of plants that came with me to Luxembourg  !

the box including 3 plants that will go to France  :






a very strong parishii with spike:





leucochilum / godefroyae with Imo a strong bella touch:





a lovely cupped leucochilum:





and a pretty Phal minus:





hope to show pics of phal lowii blooms soon!

other plants are emersonii, esquirolei, gratixianum, villosum, insigne and a spiking superbiens as a special  !

Jean


----------



## newbud (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi Jean - Thanks for the pics. Esp. the minus. I recently acquired same from a distant distributor and was trying to gauge from yours when I might expect blooms. Could you show more of your plant please. Thanks


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 11, 2012)

That is one very happy parishii! Great haul..


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 11, 2012)

looks great!
can't wait to see the parishii....


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 11, 2012)

Fantastic pick ups JeanLux! Esp the parishii, it takes so many years to get one that size!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow!
I am also jealous of the parishii! I'll never own one that big 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 11, 2012)

Congrats on the plants -- I'd love to have the parishii and the minus!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 12, 2012)

newbud said:


> Hi Jean - Thanks for the pics. Esp. the minus. I recently acquired same from a distant distributor and was trying to gauge from yours when I might expect blooms. *Could you show more of your plant please. Thanks
> *



here we go!!






Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 12, 2012)

Boxes like that can't help help but make any orchid nut excited! The parishii is fantastic.


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 12, 2012)

Great buys! As others have said, the parishii is a great find!


----------



## emydura (Aug 12, 2012)

All nice Jean, but that parishii is to die for. Look forward to seeing the photos of it in flower.


----------



## Dido (Aug 13, 2012)

Great deals.
Its hard to visit him, you go with more hoem then you wanted.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2012)

Good acquisitions. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 13, 2012)

A parishii that grows like that is very hard to find. Mine is still one growth after a few years. Please post pics when it blooms because I won't be enjoying mine anytime soon.


----------



## reivilos (Aug 13, 2012)

Jean, does Popow have a field of parishii or something ?
I got this one from him a few months ago. It looks like he has quite a few.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 13, 2012)

Great purchases Jean!! So wonderful and vivid!!!!


----------



## Clark (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice box of goodies!

Never expected P. minus to have so much roots.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 13, 2012)

It still looks like there is more in the box.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 14, 2012)

reivilos said:


> Jean, does Popow have a field of parishii or something ?
> I got this one from him a few months ago. It looks like he has quite a few.



Wow hope mine will bloom as nicely as yours!!!! There were quite some of them, together with dianthums, but when I saw the spiking one, I foregot to look for the others  !!! Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 14, 2012)

Cheyenne said:


> It still looks like there is more in the box.



=> other plants are emersonii, esquirolei, gratixianum, villosum, insigne and a spiking superbiens as a special !

and a wenshanense, and ? yes fairrieanum.

Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 14, 2012)

Too bad we don't have Popows here in the states! Nice flowers reivilos!


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice haul. Hopefully we can see the others bloom soon. Especially the emersonii.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Too bad we don't have Popows here in the states! Nice flowers reivilos!


You can get all his plants here!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 14, 2012)

On a side note....anybody here anything about Dennis D'Allessandro lately?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 15, 2012)

Something about moving to Ecuador, not sure, so I'll ask around.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 15, 2012)

He moved a few years ago. Emailed me some plant lists several years ago...., I asked about some phrags, and haven't heard from him since. it's been at least 2 years.


----------

